# Despondent - NO IVF Funding Warrington



## Tequilalil (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I am 39 and DF (not sure if that is an acronym for darling fiancé) is 41 we have been TTC for about 4 years to no avail.  I then found out I was on early menopause last year (I thought the stress of meeting my birth mother for the first time was sending my hormones loopy) and we also found out DF had a low sperm count (we have been together for 8 years this year and neither of us have any children).

We have been under Dr Langton at Whiston (lovely lady) as she had the shortest wait time when the doc first referred us but we live in Warrington.

Age is not on my side as i'm 40 in June and was relieved to hear recently they'd be increasing the upper limit of IVF to 42.  I was a little dismayed that other PCT's offered up to 3 cycles of IVF and Warrington only 1, but at least there was hope.

We saw Dr Langton, the specialist on Friday and she announced that the increase in upper age limit had not been taken up yet and Warrington PCT were now NOT OFFERING ANY CYCLES OF IVF   We both work full time and we have paid our national insurance since leaving college/uni only for there to be nothing there when we need it.  I am on a low wage and our mortgage is high, we don't have savings but we could possibly take out a loan.

On the plus side, I have already had 4 months of clomid and all my day 21's showed I ovulated and DF had the in-depth sperm test and he is now back up to normal (the man tablets, iron tablets and iron rich foods have worked)  

I now have 2 more months of clomid and we're back to see the specialist Mid May, in the interim she is going to write to Dr. Kingsland at Liverpool Women's to see if he'll take us on and give us 1 round of IVF, although she wasn't hopeful as my BMI was 30.7.  Does anybody know if there's any funding anywhere or do you need to be out of work etc. time is not on my side as i'm 40 mid June  

Thanks in advance, any advice, help, support anyone can offer would be amazing  



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Someone will introduce you properly at some point and show you around.

As for funding, it is a hard one.  Unfortunately you can't choose a clinic which is in a funded area, as it doesn't work like that.  They go by you local PCT which is where you live and where your GP is based, so I would say that you will have to fund it yourself.  People have appealed funding and won, but it can take a couple of years.

Like you have said, it is really unfair and different PCT's use there own criteria.  There are ways of reducing costs, by perhaps egg sharing, but I understand that isn't an option for everyone.

Good luck and Welcome.

X


----------



## Tequilalil (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome Staceysm

I'll look up the egg sharing idea, it's not something i've heard of but i'm willing to give anything a try.

thanks again, keeping my fingers crossed for the next 2 months of clomid  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

T,

I think you 'll just have to self fund. I spent last year complaining and trying to get extra funding, I get one cycle.
And like you with. 20 years NI contributions and 20 years in the NHS, I am raging. But with the current climate there is no hope for further funding. You have to be under 35 to egg share.

You do not have months to spare if they mentioned early menopause. Do you know your AMH? Have you researched DHEA?

Please write to your MP, minister for health, PM. As the funding lottery is disgusting. Unfortunately infertility is not prioritised. 

Good luck


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

We fought for funding and won but it took a year and then another year on waiting list, so very time consuming.

Also you must be under 35 to egg share, don't want to be negative but realistic xx

Best of luck whatever you decide to xx


----------



## christineb87 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm from the US, looking into our options (that includes IVF), and unfortunately there is absolutely no financial help for IVF here. It doesn't seem fair here or even there with their rules that it has to be so expensive for a shot to have a baby. My best advice to you is to not wait but pay for it with as much as you can and take out a loan for the rest. Time is too precious to let go by when TTC. I hope they will cover the cost but if not, definitely forge your own path!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Tequilalil!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am sorry to hear that they have refused funding. I think it is so unfair when there is this postcode lottery (not just for fertility treatment but for other procedures and medicines as well). There should be a nationwide standard. I hope you manage to get treatment at Liverpool. Here is the link to the "North West and Borders" section ~ CLICK HERE I hope the ladies there can give you some advice on how to fight the system.

Here are a few more links that I think might help you.

POF / Early Menopause ~  CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## Tequilalil (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks to everybody who has replied, it does relieve the pressure somewhat to talk with people going through the same thing.

As we all know the pressure is immense and does not help at all when TTC (add to that my time limit) and my head is spinning !!!!! :/

Back on Dukan Diet from today to ensure my BMI is under the limit on my next visit in May (this diet worked really well for me if anyone needs to lose a bit - lost 2 1/2 stone in 2 months last year)  

Good luck to all those who are TTC xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Tequilalil  just popped in to say welcome and I hope you find this site as useful and supportive as I have through my journey xx


----------



## Tequilalil (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks sosad, 

Thanks for recommending this site, I'm sure it will help us through this challenge  

Good luck with everything 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

